# simplicity h1528e chute deflector problem



## hokymn (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a simplicity h1528e with the electric chute. The chute turns left and right fine but the chute will no longer go up. It was moving fine down but the deflector won't go up anymore. It would work going up sporadically last snowstorm we had but won't go up at all anymore. Somebody please help, we have more snow on the way!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Is's likely a switch issue or motor issue. If it were me I would look at the motor for the deflector and see if it's easily removed. Probably just a couple of bolts and unplug connection. Bring the motor in and let it warm up. that way with the motor off you could see if it goes up and down manually. Could just be iced up. You could also
try blowing very low heat like a hairdryer on the motor and see if that helps.


----------



## CremeStout (Feb 6, 2015)

Had the same problem after Boston's Blizzard. This is a frozen worm gear if it appears to move (motor will seem to lift). This work for me Cup of warm water and WD40.
Wipe excess off

Pour water on worm gear then spray with WD working into the screw (worm) drive. Make sure chute hinge is not frozen as well. WD that also.
Work in the WD real well. 40inches in 4 days and more on the way.


----------

